#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Επιμόρφωση >  > > >  >  > Ημερίδα: ΚΑΝΕΠΕ & pushover στο Fespa, Αθήνα, 01.12.2012

## Xάρης

*Πότε:* Σάββατο, 1 Δεκεμβρίου 2012, 15:00-20:00
*Πού:* Αθήνα, Λ. Αλεξάνδρας 10, Radisson Blu Park Hotel
*Κόστος Συμμετοχής:* 0¤ με δελτία προτεραιότητας των οποίων η διανομή θα ξεκινήσει στις 15:00

*Θέμα:* Κανονισμός Επεμβάσεων (ΚΑΝ.ΕΠΕ.) και pushover ανάλυση στο πρόγραμμα Fespa

*Διοργανωτής:* LH Λογισμική

Στόχος της ημερίδας είναι να εισάγει τον μηχανικό στις δυνατότητες του νέου module , Fespa R, του στατικού προγράμματος Fespa. 
Με το module Fespa R δίνεται η δυνατότητα αποτίμησης της φέρουσας ικανότητας κατασκευής με την χρήση της ανελαστικής ανάλυσης Pushover σύμφωνα με τον ΚΑΝ.ΕΠΕ. (Κανονισμός Επεμβάσεων).

*Πρόγραμμα:*
05:00-16:00 Προσέλευση - Εγγραφές
16:00-16:15 Χαιρετισμός Σπύρος Λιβιεράτος
16:15-17:00 Η ανελαστική ανάλυση Pushover με το Fespa. Πλεονεκτήματα της μεθόδου. Βασίλης Παπαρίζος
17:15-18:30 Παράδειγμα ΚΑΝ.ΕΠΕ. με το Fespa. Γιάννης Ντόντος 
18:30-19:00 Διάλειμμα - Καφές
19:00-19:30 Παράδειγμα ΚΑΝ.ΕΠΕ. Προσθήκες-Ενισχύσεις. Γεωργία Κεφάλα
19:30-20:00 Ερωτήσεις - Συζήτηση

*Πηγή:* LH Λογισμική

----------

